
Maryland appeals court rules police need warrant to use Stingray phone tracker - runesoerensen
https://twitter.com/NateWessler/status/715294141530378240
======
runesoerensen
_" We conclude that people have a reasonable expectation that their cell
phones will not be used as real-time tracking devices by law enforcement,
and—recognizing that the Fourth Amendment protects people and not simply
areas—that people have an objectively reasonable expectation of privacy in
real-time cell phone location information. Thus, we hold that the use of a
cell site simulator requires a valid search warrant, or an order satisfying
the constitutional requisites of a warrant, unless an established exception to
the warrant requirement applies."_
[http://www.mdcourts.gov/opinions/cosa/2016/1496s15.pdf](http://www.mdcourts.gov/opinions/cosa/2016/1496s15.pdf)

